

Can Remnants of Ancient Life Show Us How to Live Wisely into the Future? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/can-remnants-of-ancient-life-show-us-how-to-live-wisely-into-the-future

======
codehero
I see a war here: the endeavor to reprocess spent waste as fully as possible
and the industries that would create expensive burial chambers for them
instead.

